# shore fishing newbie



## gsr94 (Sep 4, 2010)

i've been fishing on and off for 10 years. when i went i used to go with this old timer that pretty much did everything for me and my buddies. you can ask him anything and he showed us how to fish.

i recently started shore fishing again. this time i'm flying solo and i realize i don't know squat about shore fishing. i have this old shakespeare 9 ft rod and reel combo i bought from sports authority when i was in high school/college 10 years ago. must have cost about $50 . i recently went fishing with my family and noticed that the reel needed to be changed. went to bass pro and their fishing guy recommended daiwa emcast 5000 with a 40 lb braded line.

i went out today and tried it out. i was a lil disappointed in my casting. fishing wasn't really biting but i was more excited about practice with my new set up.

cliffnotes: basically without a youtube video of myself casting, can anyone give pointers of how to properly cast for shore fishing. equipment: 9 foot pole, daiwa emcast 5000 with 40 lb braided line. i was using 4 oz sinkers.

oh yea im left handed if that matters.

thanks in advance.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it's the rod
reel and line are adequate so the pole is the culprit
a newer rod of 9-10' will help immensely
there are many in the $100 range


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

don't think you need a new rod, you just need to learn casting basics as they apply to your current rod/reel/line setup.

watch youtube casting vids, seek out local one-on-one help. it's not rocket science, casting is mostly a form thing - nor do you need to spend a bundle on tackle.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

beg to differ
his rod is 10 years old and was part of a $50 shakespere combo.
most likely he's beating a dead horse trying to get disance with it
if it was a light weight combo theres a good chance 4oz is overloading it
if there is a decent tackle shop nearby you could bring outfit in and let them check rod out.

also when you say you were not happy with distance,how far were you throwing?
a 9' is not going to throw as far as a longer rod.
you might be throwing far enough.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> it's the rod
> reel and line are adequate so the pole is the culprit
> a newer rod of 9-10' will help immensely
> there are many in the $100 range


With that Daiwa spinning reel I would go with a 10 or 11 foot rod.

I agree with Bob, head to a field and learn you're casting techniques and work on casting with lead only.

I would then work on learning to tie on some good surf casting rigs. A good rig will improve distance.

I agree with Fish Bucket on this one too. 
A good rod helped me a great deal. 

So I agree with both Bob and Fish bucket.

Welcome to Pier and Surf. This is where I continue to learn. You have come to the right place.


----------



## gsr94 (Sep 4, 2010)

in terms of the rod. forgive me if i don't use the proper terminology. but when i was fishing yesterday it seems like it still had a good "flex." i hooked a 5 inch spot and i can feel the fish from the second it bit to the time i was pulling it in. 

with my set up, 9ft pole, 40 lb braided line, i can go less with the sinker but i was using 4 oz yesterday. how far should i expect to cast. i'm thinking its my technique. my casting ranged from an 15 ft to 40 ft.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

whoops...something wrong there.
even a k-mart blue light special should cast further than that!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Al Kai said:


> With that Daiwa spinning reel I would go with a 10 or 11 foot rod.
> 
> I agree with Bob, head to a field and learn you're casting techniques and work on casting with lead only.
> 
> ...



Yep I also agree with Bob and fishbucket. Most likley a combination of both. I'm not the best caster in world, but if you get a bigger road and practice you should be good to go.


----------



## gsr94 (Sep 4, 2010)

newbie lingo, lead is just the sinker right? is 4 oz too heavy with my set up? also with tying the knots, what are the general knots i should know. i should be able to find it in youtube.

i've been doing the over head cast, the pole behind me at 11 o'clock and quickly threw the rod and release the line at 2 o'clock.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

gsr94 said:


> i'm thinking its my technique. my casting ranged from an 15 ft to 40 ft.


Something is WAAAAAAAY wrong. You should be able to wrap that braid around a CAN and with 4oz be able to use your hand and throw it out well past 40ft.

Maybe your distance estimation is wrong. On a baseball diamond it's 90 feet from home to 1st base. Are you only casting 1/2 that distance?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

gsr94 said:


> newbie lingo, lead is just the sinker right? is 4 oz too heavy with my set up? also with tying the knots, what are the general knots i should know. i should be able to find it in youtube.
> 
> i've been doing the over head cast, the pole behind me at 11 o'clock and quickly threw the rod and release the line at 2 o'clock.


Clinch knot, uni knot snell (for rig tying), and double uni knot for tying line to line. Those are the three that I use.


----------



## gsr94 (Sep 4, 2010)

MdCrappie said:


> Something is WAAAAAAAY wrong. You should be able to wrap that braid around a CAN and with 4oz be able to use your hand and throw it out well past 40ft.
> 
> Maybe your distance estimation is wrong. On a baseball diamond it's 90 feet from home to 1st base. Are you only casting 1/2 that distance?


that''s pretty funny. well i might be off with my distance. never the less i'm going to practice at a park tomm morning. i wonder what onlookers and joggers would think when they see a man in the park dry casting...haha


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Hello*



> equipment: i have this old shakespeare 9 ft rod , daiwa emcast 5000 with 40 lb braided line. i was using 4 oz sinkers


The model of the rod and ratings would help.
I also have A 9 ' rod that has A spinning reel on it loaded with A
40# braid that I use for throwing lures. But the sweet spot in the
rod is some where around 2 oz. If I put 4 oz. the rod doesn't recover
well and totally kills the cast. That being said try also casting A 2 and
A 3 oz. Then you'll know which one casts best for your outfit.

I hope I got you before you headed to the field.
Let us know how it went. 
Thanks Chris


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

gsr94 - where in MD are you located? There's a good few members of the forum in MD who'd be able to help you first hand. Try linking up with up with 1-2 of them.


----------



## gsr94 (Sep 4, 2010)

FishRung said:


> gsr94 - where in MD are you located? There's a good few members of the forum in MD who'd be able to help you first hand. Try linking up with up with 1-2 of them.


i live in the baltimore area. i've been going to sandy point. the gf likes tanning beach while i fish. i went to the city this morning and tried fishing at the pier/arena. i actually caught a 8 inch blue fish. i did change to a smaller weight, 3 oz. and the casting is improving. i still need to work on my game tho, but im so "hooked" on fishing right now its all good times.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

gsr94 said:


> * the gf likes tanning beach while i fish. *


if nothing else, that should get you some tutoring volunteers!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

gsr94 said:


> newbie lingo, lead is just the sinker right? is 4 oz too heavy with my set up? also with tying the knots, what are the general knots i should know. i should be able to find it in youtube.
> 
> i've been doing the over head cast, *the pole behind me at 11 o'clock and quickly threw the rod and release the line at 2 o'clock*.



Look up some you tube video for either a hatteras cast or an off the ground cast.

The quick overhead thump you are doing isn't really creating enough arc (especially with a short rod) to give you time to build proper speed into the cast (even if it feels like it).


A longer rod will take longer to bring around, creates a bigger arc, and more time to increase the sinker speed before letting it go. 

If you are serious about wanting more distance try a rod out that is 11 or 12' long and get with a seasoned caster to have them look at your casting form.

The daiwa emcast is OK for distance--- I'd look to match it up with a rod in the $80-125 price range. There is a bunch to choose from, Tsunami, Tica, Ocean Master, etc., and if you are on a budget-- keep an eye on the marketplace section of this board.

Reasonable equipment and reasonable technique together will get you further than either one alone.

Good Luck.. :fishing:


----------



## gsr94 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mark G said:


> Look up some you tube video for either a hatteras cast or an off the ground cast.
> 
> The quick overhead thump you are doing isn't really creating enough arc (especially with a short rod) to give you time to build proper speed into the cast (even if it feels like it).
> 
> ...


yea i think eventually i'll get a bigger rod. right now money is a little tight but i browsed through the marketplace it seems like there's some good local deals that can be had there.

to be honest my current rod has a some sentimental value, some good memories back in the college days of all night fishing and doing a little drinking out in the pier  but we weren't those guys. we were pretty responsible and it was good times. 

actually today i went out with my dad. he caught alot of 4 to 5 inch spot. he's going to make fiipino fish stew. i was practicing my cast  it was a so-so result.

but thanks for all the input and if any MD/DC/VA guys want to go out surf fishing let me know.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm always up for surf fishing. Heading down to PAX NAS this weekend, in fact.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Qnowland said:


> Hey,
> 
> I saw your post. If you're looking for a great tool for extra long casts from the shore, definitely check out The Launcher from Flex Coat.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Flex...y=10&Ntt=the+launcher&WTz_l=Header;Search-All Products



Buddy, are you plugging all of the forums with this crap?

:spam:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

he must be getting a commission on them opcorn:


----------

